# Pork roast



## rickpaul

Hi; could anyone tell me how to smoke a pork roast? I have never smoked before, I have a new electric smoker, it has one 1000 watt element, it will smoke up to 20lbs of meat @ one time, thats all I know about smokeing: also, is it ok to use green wood to smoke with? I have about 125 mature pecan trees an I don`t mind cuting one down for the wood, I`m a dummy`s dummy when it comes to this, thanks to anyone that can help me with this. thanks.................rick


----------



## JDP

First of all what type of pork roast is it? A pork but, a loin a fresh ham? How big is it? I don't hink green wood would be a problem we have used freshley cut applewood and it worked fine.

JDP


----------



## kitchenelf

I don't know about the green wood - someone else will have to answer that.  I use Hickory chunks and am quite happy with those.  Don't use any kind of "chips".  They are too small and don't give off enough smoke flavor IMHO.

You don't want to smoke a pork roast - if it's a pork butt or a shoulder that's fine.  A true pork roast (the round roast) doesn't have enough fat in it for slow cooking.  They need to be cooked fast at a much higher temperature.

So...there's so many schools of though on smoking.  The most simple way is to salt, pepper, and olive oil your pork butt or shoulder.  Depending on the weight it may take 10 - 12 hours.  It's worth the wait and with the electric smoker you don't have to keep adding any coals.  Also, whatever wood you use to smoke with I would recommend you don't keep adding that wood.  The meat will be too smoky and get very bitter tasting.

Also, put apple juice in your water pan instead of water - it will make a huge difference in the taste!!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

There are a few rules.  JDP asked the right question.  What kind of roast are you smoking, as various types will require slightly different methods.

One thing is certain, no matter which method you use.  You must know the meat temperature to determine when the pork is done.

A fresh ham is very lean and can easily dry out if not smoked properly.  And if using the fresh ham, are you trying to come up with a smoked roast, or a smoked ham.  For a simple smoked fresh ham, brine it, then place in your smoker, keeping the temperature low, no more than 180 ' or so.  It will take a long time to cook at that temperature, but that will give the smoke a chance to flavor the entire piece of meat.  Remove the meat when the internal temperature reaches 155 degrees in the thickest part of the roast.

If you are trying to achieve a pork roast, with a smokey flavor, use a higher temperature and a covered grill rather than your smoker.  You might also want to cut small slits into the roast and fill with bacon or pork-fat lardoons to help keep the fresh ham moist.  You can also brush this meat with a honey/mustard glaze, or your favorite barbecue sauce.  Use indirect heat and use the smoking wood to block the radiant heat from reaching the food.  Again, remove the roast when a temp. of 155 is attained.

For a pork butt, there is no need to use lardoons as this cut has more natural fat in it.  Smoking and barbecuing directions are the same as for the ham, but as the butt is smaller, it won't take as much time to cook.  And you can brine or not as you prefer and still come out with a great chunk of meat.

For a truly smoked meat, you will need to look for a "smoke ring".  That is, the smoke will create a discoloration of the meat (it will be somewhat pinkish as the smoke acts as a coloring agent, like with hot dogs, only in hot dogs, that pink color is the result of salt peter).

Again, use indirect heat too cook the roast.

The key to flavorful, tender, and juicy meat is to keep the internal temperature below 170 degrees F., IMHO, and based on years of experience and careful study of meat properties.

My sugestion, try using the smoker with both a ham, and a pork butt, brining the ham and using a glaze on the butt.  Then try cooking both on a covered grill, using the wood to provide smoke.  Taste and see which you like better.

Myself, I prefer a good pork butt, seasoned lightly with salt, pepper, and a bit of sage, thrown into a 465 degree oven with a meat thermometer, and removed when the temp reaches 150.  But I adore pork chops cooked on the grill, with apple wood providing the smoke.  But that's just me.  Oh, and that same pork butt makes phonominal pulled pork as well.

So try out a few techniques and develop your own opinions.  After all, food likes and dislikes are a complicated thing, having to do with what you are  used to, fond memory associations, how well your sniffer works, and your particular tastes, not to mention the sensitivity of your tastebuds.

You will learn what you prefer, along with the preferences of your family.

Hope that helps.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## rickpaul

thanks, here, you can buy a pork roast with the shin on it an the fat under the skin, if that makes any difference, would it be cooked if the internal temp was between 160-180? I don`t think I have a water pan with this smoker, in fact, its still in the box.......rick


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Yes.  The roast will be cooked when the meat reaches 160.  But bring it to that temperature slowly, to allow the smoke to penetrate the meat.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## JDP

Skin on is a good thing. When I smoke pork butts with the skin on, the skin is the first thing to get eaten. Kind of like the skin on turkey when it comes out of the oven on T-giving. 

As far as temps I like to bring my pork buts up to about 175. They still are juicy but considerably more tender IMHO.

JDP


----------



## Candocook

I have to clarify a lot of what is being said in just skimming some of the posts. And especially since you have an electric smoker.
You can ROAST your roast (see below for the type!!) with a smokey flavor by turning the heat to 325*+ and adding some wood for the smoke flavor. It will be done (if it is a loin roast, for example) in an hour and a half. Remove the roast when the internal temp is 145* and tent. Rub it before roasting with a flavorful rub. I would not use green wood.
The temps being suggested in the 180* range are for long slow smoking. If your roast is a pork loin it is just NOT eligible for this style of smoking--it will be like a piece of cardboard because it is just too lean. A fresh ham could also be done this way--the piece of meat from the hindquarter of the pig.

A pork shoulder cut, pork butt (part of the shoulder) are the ideal cuts for this long slow type of smoking. Rub them with your rub and smoke them at NO MORE than 250* for at least 8 hours. I don't like to add smoke for longer than a couple of hours of this cooking. If the temp ishigher than this, the meat "roasts" and the proteins "tighten" and the meat will toughen and not reach the optimum internal temp of 190*.
The internal temp of this meat should reach 190* at which time the collagenous parts of this tougher cut of meat will have "melted" and the meat will be deliciously falling apart.
When you are smoking a roast, you will see the telltale "smoke ring" on the outer edge of the meat.


----------



## kitchenelf

The internal temp of your pork butt or part you are cooking should be no less than 190 degrees F.  Optimally 200.  The pork will not dry out in the smoking environment - just keep apple juice in the water pan.  If you have to add more apple juice heat it first in the microwave so you don't add cold to the already hot and lower the temperature.

Yes, pork is done at a much lower temperature.  But the whole idea behind smoking is to get fall-apart meat.  That will not happen below 190 - and l pull mine off somewhere between 190 and 200.  The outside may look like it's drying out but that is a crust developing and what is underneath is a little piece of heaven!!!!

Don't let your smoker temperature get over 225 degrees or so - there should be a guage that says "Ideal" - mine does anyway, keep it on the low side of that.  Most of the time mine stays just under ideal.  

With your electric smoker I don't think you will get a smoke ring.  I never got one using mine.  The wood/coal smokers are the only way to get the smoke ring.  Now, you could try to add some lump hardwood charcoal along with the soaked wood chunks - that may produce a smoke ring.


----------



## Candocook

Do you not put wood in for the smoke in the electric smokers? It should give you a smoke ring, just as using gas and wood for the smoke will give you a smoke ring. It takes a number of hours to achieve. Charcoal doesn't smoke so wouldn't give a smoke ring.
I will just emphasize again, the high internal temp of 190* is only achieved when the very low cooking temperature is used--and give the melting texture of the meat (butt or shoulder). If you took the temp of the meat over a long period of time, the temp would stay the same (around 160-70) before beginning to rise again, signifying that the collagen has begun to cook/melt.


----------



## kitchenelf

Candocook said:
			
		

> Do you not put wood in for the smoke in the electric smokers? It should give you a smoke ring, just as using gas and wood for the smoke will give you a smoke ring. It takes a number of hours to achieve. Charcoal doesn't smoke so wouldn't give a smoke ring.
> I will just emphasize again, the high internal temp of 190* is only achieved when the very low cooking temperature is used--and give the melting texture of the meat (butt or shoulder). If you took the temp of the meat over a long period of time, the temp would stay the same (around 160-70) before beginning to rise again, signifying that the collagen has begun to cook/melt.



I did use chunks of Hickory - I NEVER got a smoke ring when using my electric smoker - the first time I smoked on my other one I was doing cartwheels when I saw that beautiful smoke ring!!!!!!  I have smoked a pork butt for as many as 12 hours with no smoke ring :-( - it was VERY sad indeed!!!!!  But it tasting good!  lol

I'm glad you mentioned the 160/170 degree temp - so I AM doing it right with my new smoker - it gets down to about 170 or so, I add more hardwood briquettes - it gets up to around 185-ish.  Makes me want to go smoke some pork!!!!!


----------



## Candocook

But you don't say what your roasting temp is. It has to stay below 275* or it will tighten the proteins.


----------



## JDP

Don't let your smoker temperature get over 225 degrees or so - there should be a guage that says "Ideal" - mine does anyway, keep it on the low side of that. Most of the time mine stays just under ideal. 

If you want to start smoking meats I highly recommend getting 2 of the digital themometers with the long cords on them. One is for monitoring your smoker temp. the other is for the meat. This way you are no longer guessing. These even come equipped with alarms that will tell if it's getting too warm. There are even wireless models so you can wear it on your belt and be in the house and still know what's going on. They aren't cheap ( starts around $25) but they are well worth the investment. The ones included with the smokers tend to be inaccurate. I had one that was 125 degrees off.

JDP


----------



## jminion

It sounds like your cooking a picnic you can cook at 225 to 260, unlike butt this part of the shoulder is very low in internal fat so injecting is a good idea.
this roast will be sliceable at 175 internal and you can take to 190 but it will not be as pullable as the butt cut. Because it is a picnic I would not take to 200 internal because of the fact it does not have the fat and as much connective tissue and will dry out.
Jim


----------



## Candocook

jminion said:
			
		

> It sounds like your cooking a picnic you can cook at 225 to 260, unlike butt this part of the shoulder is very low in internal fat so injecting is a good idea.
> this roast will be sliceable at 175 internal and you can take to 190 but it will not be as pullable as the butt cut. Because it is a picnic I would not take to 200 internal because of the fact it does not have the fat and as much connective tissue and will dry out.
> Jim


 
I, personally, do not find any difference in these two parts of the shoulder in their being used for pulled pork. They are both very fat, tough pieces   and respond to the low and slow method to get them to the melting tenderness of pulled pork.
In truth, I had cooked pork for pulled pork for MANY years before it even came to my attention of internal temperatures. I did it by time very successfully--8-10 hours at 250* using pork shoulder meat, butt or picnic.
I still do not bother with taking the temp of the meat.


----------



## jminion

Candocook said:
			
		

> I, personally, do not find any difference in these two parts of the shoulder in their being used for pulled pork. They are both very fat, tough pieces and respond to the low and slow method to get them to the melting tenderness of pulled pork.
> In truth, I had cooked pork for pulled pork for MANY years before it even came to my attention of internal temperatures. I did it by time very successfully--8-10 hours at 250* using pork shoulder meat, butt or picnic.
> I still do not bother with taking the temp of the meat.


 
I compete and I can tell you that in blind judging that picnics will not score as well as butt, picnic as sliced product is a good choice.
If cooking whole shoulder very little of the picnic would be used as turn-in for judging.
Jim


----------



## Candocook

I can't argue with a competer. I can say that for home cooks it won't make a hill of beans worth of difference.


----------



## Uncle Bob

I agree with CandoCook... under the correct heat/smoke conditions a smoke ring should appear using an electric cooker.  However I have never owned an electric cooker so maybe not....
Also, when slow smoking a butt/shoulder Cando is correct again saying that the meat will seem to hover in the 170 range..this is refered to in my area as "the stall"...however waiting a time with patience...the meat will start to climb again to the 190-195 range to the finish line!


----------



## jminion

To get smokering with a electric smoker add one peice of charcoal to the pan with the wood chips, you need the nitrites and nitrates given off by the charcoal to produce the smokering.
Jim


----------



## Candocook

This has been interesting about electric smokers. Here is a site that reviews a number of them with the tip given above also.
The best electric smokers


----------



## PytnPlace

We smoke pork shoulder/butt in our electric smoker several times a year and it is one of our "house specialty" meals.  We do cook to 190 - 200 degrees and we do use wood chips (apple) with apple cider in the pan.  We do get a smoke ring.  Some people like a stronger smoke flavor but for our tastes the flavor is perfect!


----------



## sparrowgrass

No need to cut down one of your trees.  I often smoke with twigs and small branches I cut off the hickory or apple trees in my yard.  Just do a little judicious pruning.


----------



## Candocook

But for smoking it is important NOT to have an actively burning/flame piece of wood giving off the smoke. That smoke is acrid.  It needs to be wet wood.


----------



## rickpaul

thank you very much to all who replied, I do not have a water pan, lets say I`m going to smoke a pork butt, the thermometer that came with the smoker ( its a mustang smoker ) is the kind you insert into the meat to find internal temp. I`m supposed to put this thru the door to read the temp inside the smoker. Will it be accurate enough to cook with ? at what temp should I smoke at, an bout how long will it take ? I don`t want pulled pork, just one that is juicey an tender, this will be my first evr on any kind of smoker, I`ve never smoked anything before this. Thanks alot for any advise yall may be able to give me........rick


----------



## Candocook

You  may not want pulled pork but if you have a shoulder you need to cook it low and slow to make it tender enough to enjoy. Still cook it at 250* for about 6-8 hours. OR if you want, you can smoke it for several hours and finish it in the oven--all at 250*. It will simplify your life. Build your fire a couple of times--and then inside to the oven.


----------



## rickpaul

thanks for the reply, I only have an electric smoker an it has one 1000 watt element.....rick


----------



## jminion

Candocook said:
			
		

> But for smoking it is important NOT to have an actively burning/flame piece of wood giving off the smoke. That smoke is acrid. It needs to be wet wood.


 
Incomplete combustion creates cresote and no active flame coupled with wet wood would be a great recipe for Cresote. I don't mean to be contary but your post is 180 degrees from everything I know about fire control.
Jim


----------



## Candocook

jminion said:
			
		

> Incomplete combustion creates cresote and no active flame coupled with wet wood would be a great recipe for Cresote. I don't mean to be contary but your post is 180 degrees from everything I know about fire control.
> Jim


 
By wet wood, I meant soaked chips for smoking. I knew that was not a good description when I wrote it but was in a Christmas hurry. Your description was what I meant by producing acrid smoke--not pleasant flavor giving smoke.


----------

